# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هزینه دانشگاه آزاد دندانپزشکی

## Aras47

سلام
کسی میدونه شهریه دندون ، دانشگاه ازاد تهران / خوراسگان و شیراز چقدره ؟؟؟

----------

